

First Online Business Launched --- Any Feedback? - missbee
http://www.mydebdress.com.au

======
missbee
My site is an online dress store for a niche in Australia known as a debutante
ball, which girls and guys aged 15 to 17 attend a ball as part of their
penultimate year of highschool. The dresses they wear are very similar to
wedding dresses. This is my first foray into online business and am looking
for feedback, especially with regard to ways to improve conversion as this is
an area I have found to be an inexact science and therefore hard for experts
to give insight without looking at the site first. Any feedback will be great.
Cheers...

